# Pain/returning to normality



## jos (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I've had 2 unsuccessful goes at ICSI (June 2001 and April 2002), the first time at EC, they told me it would be mildly uncomfortable and gave me sedatives, it was agony and I was shouting for painkillers, the second time I asked for a general anasthetic and got it. Is it normal to have this much pain? The clinic seemed surprised. Both times afterwards I've felt as though my pelvis was full of concrete and I haven't been able to move for at least a day.
Also, my cycle used to be very regular (28-30 days) but now can be anything from 29 to 50 days, I've mentioned it to the clinic, but they didn't really answer my concerns, is this normal and how long will it take to settle down? I want to go for FET next (we have 7 in the freezer), but don't want an artifical cycle as I think it would raise my hopes too much, I want it to be as natural as possible, also the cost is more than going through ICSI again as I am an egg donor.

Sorry to waffle on, but I would love it if you could calm my concerns, I've been worried about this for ages.

Thanks

Jo


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Jo,

Dont know if know but Peter will not be returning till the new year (possibly around the 3rd), and he will answer yoiur question as soon as possible, he also has his daughter in hospital in January so please bear with him, he has a lot to catch up with. 

Im so sorry to hear of the pain you experienced, hope Peter will be able to help out.

Mel

x x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Jo,

Everyone has a different pain threshold and your clinic needs to be aware of this. You should opt for a GA or heavy sedation in the future. Postoperative pain and discomfort is completely normal and you should be able to control it with paracetamol. If not discuss it with your clinic.

The drugs you take to regulate your cycle are very powerful and can alter your natural cycle considerably. It will get back to normal eventually.

Natural cycle FET is quite often the best option but only your physician can really decide on this.

Hope this helps!

Peter



jos said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I've had 2 unsuccessful goes at ICSI (June 2001 and April 2002), the first time at EC, they told me it would be mildly uncomfortable and gave me sedatives, it was agony and I was shouting for painkillers, the second time I asked for a general anasthetic and got it. Is it normal to have this much pain? The clinic seemed surprised. Both times afterwards I've felt as though my pelvis was full of concrete and I haven't been able to move for at least a day.
> Also, my cycle used to be very regular (28-30 days) but now can be anything from 29 to 50 days, I've mentioned it to the clinic, but they didn't really answer my concerns, is this normal and how long will it take to settle down? I want to go for FET next (we have 7 in the freezer), but don't want an artifical cycle as I think it would raise my hopes too much, I want it to be as natural as possible, also the cost is more than going through ICSI again as I am an egg donor.
> ...


----------

